# [2016 Thread] Club Wyndham "ACCESS" vs. "PLUS"



## dagger1 (Sep 2, 2016)

Can anyone clarify the difference between Club Wyndham Access and Club Wyndham Plus?  At the Wyndham TS presentation we attended last month, they were selling "Plus", not "Access".  Everything on TUG or Ebay is 'Access".


----------



## scootr5 (Sep 2, 2016)

dagger1 said:


> Can anyone clarify the difference between Club Wyndham Access and Club Wyndham Plus?  At the Wyndham TS presentation we attended last month, they were selling "Plus", not "Access".  Everything on TUG or Ebay is 'Access".



I'd disagree - most everything listed on tug or ebay is actually Plus.

Club Wyndham Access is a pool of resorts, maintenance fees are averaged by what the trust owns. Club Wyndham are points deeded to a single resort, but usable at any in the system.

Access has Advance Reservation Priority at all resorts in the trust (up to a certain amount), while deeded only has ARP at the home (owned) resort. At 10 months out from check in, either acts exactly the same.


----------



## scootr5 (Sep 2, 2016)

scootr5 said:


> I'd disagree - most everything listed on tug or ebay is actually Plus.
> 
> Club Wyndham Access is a pool of resorts, maintenance fees are averaged by what the trust owns. Club Wyndham are points deeded to a single resort, but usable at any in the system.
> 
> Access has Advance Reservation Priority at all resorts in the trust (up to a certain amount), while deeded only has ARP at the home (owned) resort. At 10 months out from check in, either acts exactly the same.



Also, I can guarantee if you bought deeded and went to the another update, they would magically be selling Access and telling you deeded was worthless (and vice-versa).


----------



## ronparise (Sep 2, 2016)

Club wyndham plus is the points system
Club wyndham access is part of Club Wyndham plus

read the book starting on page  367 and following for a discussion of all the pieces of Club Wyndham Plus

Club Wyndham select, (udi and converted fixed weeks)
Club Wyndham Access
Presidential Reserve
Margaritaville


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Sep 2, 2016)

It's also 2 different ways to own Wyndham points. 

Plus will have your name on a deed registered with the County clerk in the County where the resort is located.

Access will have a Wyndham Trust name on the deeds and your ownership is that of a club membership that allows you to use a given number of points in the Club list of points. Aside from Advanced Reservation Priority (ARP), Access and Plus or Select points are the same.

This difference would be pertinent for things like delinquencies and foreclosures. One would expect also to see a less expensive transfer fee at settlement as well, but I don't think Wyndham allows any difference. For transfers of ownership, Access doesn't require changing a name on a registered deed.


----------



## ronparise (Sep 2, 2016)

Cheryl20772 said:


> It's also 2 different ways to own Wyndham points.
> 
> Plus will have your name on a deed registered with the County clerk in the County where the resort is located.
> 
> ...



Access is actually more work for Wyndham.  With a deeded ownership they don't touch it until they are presented with the newly recorded deed. Then they do what they do to get it into your account

With access Wyndham prepares the assignment agreement  (analogous to a deed) and send it to both parties for signature. And then when it's returned to them gets it into the buyers account

So two steps for CWA one for access


----------



## cayman01 (Sep 3, 2016)

*special assessments*

The big distinction as I see it with CWA and CWP is with special assessments.
With CWA you actually are an owner of 60+ different resorts as is everybody else in CWA. What that means is if there is a special assessment for a resort the cost is spread out amongst everybody in CWA. With CWP you are an owner at one resort and any special assessment is paid by you.

 So, a simple example. Bonnet Creek has a $2000 assessment for upgrades. And let's say there are 1000 CWA members, and CWA owns 10 weeks at BC.
So the total assessment to CWA would be $20,000, divided amongst 1000 members equals a cost of $20 each. Now if you owned a CWP week (or points) at BC you would pay the whole $2000.

 There are other advantages and disadvantages to each system. There are no Hawaii resorts in CWA so no ARP there. There are CWA and CWP points at the same resorts. The difference in them is the amount you pay for maintenance fees. CWA is around $5.71/1000 CWP maintenance can be substantially higher OR lower depending on the resort. So if there is a particular place you want to go all the time, check what the maintenance is and buy accordingly. You like Panama City? Buy CWP. You like Sapphire Valley? Buy CWA.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 3, 2016)

cayman01 said:


> The big distinction as I see
> 
> There are other advantages and disadvantages to each system. *There are no Hawaii resorts in CWA so no ARP there.* There are CWA and CWP points at the same resorts. The difference in them is the amount you pay for maintenance fees. CWA is around $5.71/1000 CWP maintenance can be substantially higher OR lower depending on the resort. So if there is a particular place you want to go all the time, check what the maintenance is and buy accordingly. You like Panama City? Buy CWP. You like Sapphire Valley? Buy CWA.



Really?* None of the Hawaii weeks or points there are in CWA?*

That might be a real breaker for people wanting to book there from the East Coast. I would NOT be happy paying for flights or sitting on a plane for all those hours ... for ONE 7 night stay. 

This is a gem of a information .... are you sure?


----------



## raygo123 (Sep 3, 2016)

ronparise said:


> Club wyndham plus is the points system
> Club wyndham access is part of Club Wyndham plus
> 
> read the book starting on page  367 and following for a discussion of all the pieces of Club Wyndham Plus
> ...


Question, when I called in to make a reservation I was told that my home resort was NYC.  I was under the assumption that all CWA were points only tied to the trust.  With no home resort.  This was a vacation planner that said this not sales, so I'm assuming it is true.  But have no idea what it means, or if it has any significance.  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## dagger1 (Sep 3, 2016)

Wow, lots of great info, thanks everybody..  We did not but, they were asking $76K for 400,000 CWP points...  They came with something called a 25% bonus, which reduced the points required for a stay by 25%.  In effect, they were giving you 400,000 + 100,000 bonus points = 500,000 points for $76K.  We said NO and got on with our $300 AMEX gift cards and three nights on the San Antonio Riverwalk.  I must say, the Wyndham La Cascada is very nice...


----------



## uscav8r (Sep 3, 2016)

vacationhopeful said:


> Really?* None of the Hawaii weeks or points there are in CWA?*
> 
> That might be a real breaker for people wanting to book there from the East Coast. I would NOT be happy paying for flights or sitting on a plane for all those hours ... for ONE 7 night stay.
> 
> This is a gem of a information .... are you sure?




True, CWA has no Hawaii inventory. It can all be booked at 10 months during the SRP. I thought Waikiki Beach Walk had some CWA but this is not currently the case. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markb53 (Sep 3, 2016)

vacationhopeful said:


> Really?* None of the Hawaii weeks or points there are in CWA?*
> 
> That might be a real breaker for people wanting to book there from the East Coast. I would NOT be happy paying for flights or sitting on a plane for all those hours ... for ONE 7 night stay.
> 
> This is a gem of a information .... are you sure?



It is true there is no CWA in Hawaii. Which mean you don't get ARP. You can still book at the 10 month window. And in my experience, that's no problem. I'm going to Hawaii next summer and most of my points are CWA. I also have CWP Select with a home resort at Panama City Beach. At 10 months, points are points, they all spend the same. So far I have booked 4 nights at Waikiki Beach Walk in Honolulu. And 7 nights at Wyndham Kona Hawaiian Resort, On Tuesday morning (when the 10 month window opens) I will book my last 7 nights at Wyndham  Ka 'Eo Kai in Kauai. I have never had a problem booking what I want in Hawaii at 10 months. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## markb53 (Sep 3, 2016)

dagger1 said:


> Wow, lots of great info, thanks everybody..  We did not but, they were asking $76K for 400,000 CWP points...  They came with something called a 25% bonus, which reduced the points required for a stay by 25%.  In effect, they were giving you 400,000 + 100,000 bonus points = 500,000 points for $76K.  We said NO and got on with our $300 AMEX gift cards and three nights on the San Antonio Riverwalk.  I must say, the Wyndham La Cascada is very nice...



That 25% bonus would difficult or impossible to use in prime season since you can only get the discount within 30 days of checkin with VIP silver and very few resorts have availability at 30 days in prime season. So you could go to the beach in the winter or a s ski area in the spring or fall. You could book early then inside of 30 days you could cancel and rebook. But you are taking a chance of loosing the reservation.   


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 3, 2016)

Discounted points reservations for ALL VIP levels is at 60 days before checkin.

Unit upgrades are ONLY available by level status at 60 day (Platinum), 45 day (Gold) and 30 day (Silver).


----------



## cayman01 (Sep 3, 2016)

vacationhopeful said:


> Discounted points reservations for ALL VIP levels is at 60 days before checkin.
> 
> Unit upgrades are ONLY available by level status at 60 day (Platinum), 45 day (Gold) and 30 day (Silver).



I believe the sales weasel "forgot" to tell the OP that what he was actually getting was VIP level Silver and that the discount was only available for reservations made in the 30 day window.


----------



## OutSkiing (Sep 3, 2016)

markb53 said:


> On Tuesday morning (when the 10 month window opens) I will book my last 7 nights at Wyndham  Ka 'Eo Kai in Kauai. I have never had a problem booking what I want in Hawaii at 10 months.
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Thats good to know .. In general we have been able to get into most resorts after the 10 mo window even though the big 7 day larger units go fast. Not all inventory is added at the 13 month mark. 

How do you like Ka Eo Kai?  What are the views from there? We are trying to decide about Kauai for 2018. So far Kauai Beach seems most appealing .. Of course would be lucky to get ocean front there.

Bob


----------



## Ty1on (Sep 3, 2016)

raygo123 said:


> Question, when I called in to make a reservation I was told that my home resort was NYC.  I was under the assumption that all CWA were points only tied to the trust.  With no home resort.  This was a vacation planner that said this not sales, so I'm assuming it is true.  But have no idea what it means, or if it has any significance.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk



There must have been some confusion, because CWA contracts aren't tied to a single interval at all.  As you mentioned, you own points in the trust.


----------



## markb53 (Sep 3, 2016)

OutSkiing said:


> Thats good to know .. In general we have been able to get into most resorts after the 10 mo window even though the big 7 day larger units go fast. Not all inventory is added at the 13 month mark.
> 
> How do you like Ka Eo Kai?  What are the views from there? We are trying to decide about Kauai for 2018. So far Kauai Beach seems most appealing .. Of course would be lucky to get ocean front there.
> Bob



I think the only way you could get a Ocean Front at Kauai Beach Villas would be rent from a fixed week owner. Most of Kauai Beach Villas are fixed weeks. I suspect all of the ocean fronts. With Wyndham UDI points I've only see Ocean View and Lagoon View. I haven't been to Ka 'Eo Kai before. Last time in Kauai I was in Bali Hai Villas, which is pretty much right next door to Ka 'Eo Kai. Princeville is very different than the Lihue area where Kauai Beach Villas is located. If you want to be in walking distance from the beach, don't go to Princeville. The beaches on the north shore are amazing but they all require at least a short drive from Princeville.


----------



## raygo123 (Sep 4, 2016)

Ty1on said:


> There must have been some confusion, because CWA contracts aren't tied to a single interval at all.  As you mentioned, you own points in the trust.


I called in this morning and what i have is a NYC contract with reciprocal rights at NYC. This is above the one that I receive as a gold member. So I have one dedicated to NYC, and also the one I get as a gold VIP.
This time I called owner care, who looked at my contract.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronparise (Sep 4, 2016)

raygo123 said:


> I called in this morning and what i have is a NYC contract with reciprocal rights at NYC. This is above the one that I receive as a gold member. So I have one dedicated to NYC, and also the one I get as a gold VIP.
> This time I called owner care, who looked at my contract.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk



I really don't understand this.  Partly because I think the first NYC should  be CWA

But the thing I really don't get is "this is above the one i receive as a gold member"

You don't get anything because you are a gold member rather you get gold because of what you own


----------



## raygo123 (Sep 4, 2016)

ronparise said:


> I really don't understand this.  Partly because I think the first NYC should  be CWA
> 
> But the thing I really don't get is "this is above the one i receive as a gold member"
> 
> You don't get anything because you are a gold member rather you get gold because of what you own


It is what it is. I bought some points there.  For that, I have a separate reciprocal at 11 months.  It is a perk for buying at NYC.  I don't have two, i have one dedicated at NYC, and the one I get for being gold.  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronparise (Sep 4, 2016)

raygo123 said:


> It is what it is. I bought some points there.  For that, I have a separate reciprocal at 11 months.  It is a perk for buying at NYC.  I don't have two, i have one dedicated at NYC, and the one I get for being gold.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk



I know that's what you said.  I just don't understand it 
you say you don't have two but then you say you have one and another one.  (That's two)


----------



## raygo123 (Sep 4, 2016)

To be quite honest with you, I don't either.  I didn't even know I had it until I call to double book in Anaheim.  That's when it was mentioned by the vacation planner.
She called my home resort.  But being part of access, I shrugged it off.  Then with this thread, I checked into it so I called the vacation planner verified that I was access and had no home resort.  I asked to be transfered to owner care. That's who looked into my cantract and verified that no it's not my home resort, but you have an additional reciprocal at NYC in addition to the one that comes with VIP gold.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronparise (Sep 4, 2016)

raygo123 said:


> To be quite honest with you, I don't either.  I didn't even know I had it until I call to double book in Anaheim.  That's when it was mentioned by the vacation planner.
> She called my home resort.  But being part of access, I shrugged it off.  Then with this thread, I checked into it so I called the vacation planner verified that I was access and had no home resort.  I asked to be transfered to owner care. That's who looked into my cantract and verified that no it's not my home resort, but you have an additional reciprocal at NYC in addition to the one that comes with VIP gold.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


If you just look at your account page, titled "ownership summary" you will see what you own

It seems that you have one CWA contract with reciprocal benefits at the New York property. And because you bought it from Wyndham the points count toward VIP 

You didn't get this because you are gold; you are gold because of this contract

When they first started selling at New York they were selling bonnet creek contracts with recripacal benefits at New York. It seems from your experience they switched to CWA.  Which brings me back to my question. Have there been, or will there  ever be , New York deeds sold


----------



## raygo123 (Sep 4, 2016)

ronparise said:


> If you just look at your account page, titled "ownership summary" you will see what you own
> 
> It seems that you have one CWA contract with reciprocal benefits at the New York property. And because you bought it from Wyndham the points count toward VIP
> 
> ...


It's not in the summary Page, only after we told him that his price was too high and what we paid for our points did he offer this.  It was my wife who decided to buy.  We compromised on the price per point and bought 130,000 points to bring us to gold. 
There was no mention of a deed option as of last July.  But if the push is for access why would they?
Off topic but do you think there is a possibility that Wyndham will do with the avenue collection what they did with margaritaville, or isolated to NYC?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronparise (Sep 4, 2016)

raygo123 said:


> It's not in the summary Page, only after we told him that his price was too high and what we paid for our points did he offer this.  It was my wife who decided to buy.  We compromised on the price per point and bought 130,000 points to bring us to gold.
> There was no mention of a deed option as of last July.  But if the push is for access why would they?
> Off topic but do you think there is a possibility that Wyndham will do with the avenue collection what they did with margaritaville, or isolated to NYC?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk



so the 130000 point contract  is not on your summary page.. Is it on the financial page?


----------



## raygo123 (Sep 4, 2016)

ronparise said:


> so the 130000 point contract  is not on your summary page.. Is it on the financial page?


No , we combined all the contracts into one, so now I have 490,000 points in one contract.  All that is listed is that and the fact it's club Wyndham access.  What was upsetting was he got another $1000 out of me to combine.  

Where do i find the financial page?  Went into financial services but no luck

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## alexadeparis (Sep 4, 2016)

markb53 said:


> It is true there is no CWA in Hawaii. Which mean you don't get ARP. You can still book at the 10 month window. And in my experience, that's no problem. I'm going to Hawaii next summer and most of my points are CWA. I also have CWP Select with a home resort at Panama City Beach. At 10 months, points are points, they all spend the same. So far I have booked 4 nights at Waikiki Beach Walk in Honolulu. And 7 nights at Wyndham Kona Hawaiian Resort, On Tuesday morning (when the 10 month window opens) I will book my last 7 nights at Wyndham  Ka 'Eo Kai in Kauai. I have never had a problem booking what I want in Hawaii at 10 months.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



You could book this with any CWP contract. So access has no advantage or disadvantage for Hawaii.


----------



## markb53 (Sep 4, 2016)

alexadeparis said:


> You could book this with any CWP contract. So access has no advantage or disadvantage for Hawaii.





Yes that is correct. And I have booked two reservations in Hawaii so far for summer 2017


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Braindead (Sep 5, 2016)

I think Wyndham puts everything they can get their hands on into CWA. The sales weasels don't need a real estate license to sell CWA. They don't worry about getting caught in lies they have no license to lose. Wyndham hires less educated at a lower pay. CWA can be sold anywhere even if the all resorts are sold out in that state as most sales weasels are only licensed in one state. When people post that people had CWA contract going to update the sales would try to sell you plus points and turn in your CWA is not usually true


----------



## dagger1 (Sep 6, 2016)

Are there any issues or problems if you have two contracts, say 400K CWA annual points and 180K CWP annual points?  Or does it make more sense to not mix, and just go with only CWA or CWP?


----------



## Ty1on (Sep 6, 2016)

raygo123 said:


> No , we combined all the contracts into one, so now I have 490,000 points in one contract.  All that is listed is that and the fact it's club Wyndham access.  What was upsetting was he got another $1000 out of me to combine.
> 
> Where do i find the financial page?  Went into financial services but no luck
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk



So what I understand is that you did a trade-in of old contract(s) to buy a single new contract, which is CWA to which they added reciprocal ARP @ NY.


----------



## Ty1on (Sep 6, 2016)

dagger1 said:


> Are there any issues or problems if you have two contracts, say 400K CWA annual points and 180K CWP annual points?  Or does it make more sense to not mix, and just go with only CWA or CWP?



Not to drag it on, but CWA is in CWP.  Club Wyndham Select or CWS, which is also in CWP, can be in the same account with CWA with no problems.


----------



## raygo123 (Sep 6, 2016)

Ty1on said:


> So what I understand is that you did a trade-in of old contract(s) to buy a single new contract, which is CWA to which they added reciprocal ARP @ NY.


Basically yes.  It was with a purchase to get to gold.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## uscav8r (Sep 6, 2016)

*Club Wyndham &quot;ACCESS&quot; vs. &quot;PLUS&quot;*



dagger1 said:


> Are there any issues or problems if you have two contracts, say 400K CWA annual points and 180K CWP annual points?  Or does it make more sense to not mix, and just go with only CWA or CWP?



The only difference is in ARP. If you want to book at 500k unit at a CWA resort during ARP, you cannot do it. 

If your 180k is deeded to a Hawaii (or any other non-CWA) resort, you cannot book a 200k unit at that resort during ARP. 

At 10 months, you can book either unit since points are points in the SRP and ERP booking windows. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ty1on (Sep 6, 2016)

To be clear, though, you couldn't book those two examples if the contracts were in separate accounts, either.


----------



## dagger1 (Sep 12, 2016)

One last question...  Having watched eBay for the last several months (so I'm no expert), it seems as though CWP points are selling for less than CWA points...  Maybe it's just been an anomaly for the short period of time I have been looking, but can anyone offer an explanation, if there is one?


----------



## raygo123 (Sep 12, 2016)

With CWA, you get 2 chances to not get what you want once at 13 months and then again at 10.  Plus you only get one at 10 months

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## uscav8r (Sep 12, 2016)

*Club Wyndham &quot;ACCESS&quot; vs. &quot;PLUS&quot;*



dagger1 said:


> One last question...  Having watched eBay for the last several months (so I'm no expert), it seems as though CWP points are selling for less than CWA points...  Maybe it's just been an anomaly for the short period of time I have been looking, but can anyone offer an explanation, if there is one?



CWP is sensitive to the resort being sold. A low MF resort contract (such as at Canterbury) would sell for much more than a CWA contract. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayman01 (Sep 13, 2016)

*Demand*



dagger1 said:


> One last question...  Having watched eBay for the last several months (so I'm no expert), it seems as though CWP points are selling for less than CWA points...  Maybe it's just been an anomaly for the short period of time I have been looking, but can anyone offer an explanation, if there is one?



The price of the CWP contract is all about demand. Demand is driven by two things, location and maintenance fees. Low demand places and high maintenance fee resorts will sell for a much lower price. Right now there is also a  lot of contracts available which is also suppressing prices. CWA has dropped well below a penny a point. Many of which keep being relisted because of no offers. Things are also unsettled in the Wyndham world as people wait to see what ,if any, changes Wyndham is going to make to the program. This is further suppressing prices. I think we are going to see a serious buyers market for the next few months.  Be patient and you could find yourself a very good deal.


----------



## dagger1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Thanks for all the good info!  Another thing I have noticed while looking at CWA points is a huge difference in MF's.  I have seen 189,000 points with a $87/month MF, and 210,000 points with $160/month MF...  Why would similar points be so different?


----------



## scootr5 (Sep 13, 2016)

dagger1 said:


> Thanks for all the good info!  Another thing I have noticed while looking at CWA points is a huge difference in MF's.  I have seen 189,000 points with a $87/month MF, and 210,000 points with $160/month MF...  Why would similar points be so different?



Well, first off take quoted maintenance fees with a grain of salt. They may be outdated, they may or may not contain the program fee, etc.

That being said, maintenance fees at the different properties can range from $3.00/K to over $8.00/K. At it's extreme that would mean a 231,000 point contract at one resort may be $693 per year ($57.75 per month), while at the other resort it would be $1848 per year ($154 per month).


----------



## ilya (Sep 13, 2016)

What are some of the lower MF Wyndham Resorts?


----------



## scootr5 (Sep 13, 2016)

ilya said:


> What are some of the lower MF Wyndham Resorts?



Canterbury San Francisco, Emerald Grand Destin, Panama City, Grand Desert, Smoky Mountains, South Shore, _some _converted fixed weeks


----------



## cayman01 (Sep 13, 2016)

*the difference*



dagger1 said:


> Thanks for all the good info!  Another thing I have noticed while looking at CWA points is a huge difference in MF's.  I have seen 189,000 points with a $87/month MF, and 210,000 points with $160/month MF...  Why would similar points be so different?



 There are a lot of different reasons for this. let's talk about a few.

 First, older resorts tend to have more things go wrong and they need to refurbish more often. Thus they have higher costs to deal with and therefore higher maintenance fees.

 Second, contracts with small amounts of points have higher rates because of Wyndham's program fee. The program fee is 57 cents/1000 pts. owned, but the minimum program fee is ,I believe, $128 (somebody correct me if my numbers are off!). So if you only own a 100,000 pt contract instead of your program fee being $57, it is $128. The minimum fee goes away once you hit somewhere around 250,000 pts. TOTAL in your account. Yes, you add the total points up in your account.

 Third, high point stay resorts tend to have low maintenance fees. Low point stay resorts have higher MF's. The reason for this is fewer points to pass the maintenance buck around to.

 Which brings us to the grand finale. A lot of this high maintenance fee stuff is illusory. Let me explain with some math.

 Bali Hai has a maintenance fee of just about $4/1000 for UDI points.
 It costs 325,000 points for a week in a 2BR deluxe.
 Total cost for the week 325 times $4 =$1300

 Pagosa Springs has a maintenance fee of around $6.50/1000
 It costs 166,000 points for a week in a 2BR during prime season.
 Total Cost for the week is 166 times 6.5 = $1079

It is important to realize this when buying. That high MF resort you want ARP at may not be so high after all! However if ARP IS OF NO INTEREST OR VALUE TO YOU, then buying the lowest MF resort you can find is in your best interests.

 Look at the above example. It costs you $1079 to use your Pagosa Springs points to stay at Pagosa Springs. But it is only going to cost you $664 ( 166 x $4/1000) if you use Bali Hai points to stay at Pagosa Springs. A considerable savings. Conversely, if you use Pagosa points to stay at Bali Hai it will cost you $2112.50 ( 325 x $6.50/1000) to do that. A poor use of points.


----------



## dagger1 (Sep 13, 2016)

I thought Club Wyndham Access points had no "home" resort, just points that could be used at any CWA resort at 13 ARP and any Wyndham (available) at 10 months..  I understand why Club Wyndham Plus points with a "home" resort might have differing MF's; but I am still unclear as to why Club Wyndham Access points' MF's can be so drastically different.  I thought CWA points' owners paid an "averaged" MF if all the CWA resorts?


----------



## scootr5 (Sep 13, 2016)

dagger1 said:


> I thought Club Wyndham Access points had no "home" resort, just points that could be used at any CWA resort at 13 ARP and any Wyndham (available) at 10 months..  I understand why Club Wyndham Plus points with a "home" resort might have differing MF's; but I am still unclear as to why Club Wyndham Access points' MF's can be so drastically different.  I thought CWA points' owners paid an "averaged" MF if all the CWA resorts?



Sorry, I missed the CWA part of your post. Most of the same advice applies though; the current CWA fees are posted somewhere here. One seller might be including program fee, one might not. One might be using last year's fees, and one this year's. The base fee per thousand would be the same


----------



## dagger1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Thanks..  But what a difference:  some 210,009 CWA points contracts in eBay quite MF of $100/month; others $166/month...  Anywhere from $5/1000 to $8/1009...  I have read on other threads the usual MF fee for CWA is around $5.5/1000, so I was wondering where the eBay listings with $8/1000 points were getting their number...


----------



## buckor (Sep 13, 2016)

dagger1 said:


> Thanks..  But what a difference:  some 210,009 CWA points contracts in eBay quite MF of $100/month; others $166/month...  Anywhere from $5/1000 to $8/1009...  I have read on other threads the usual MF fee for CWA is around $5.5/1000, so I was wondering where the eBay listings with $8/1000 points were getting their number...


CWA contracts should all be very similar...about $5.70/1k points.

That said, let's look at some examples where they might differ (on eBay, etc).

Let's say that you found an 84,000 point contract on eBay. The base MF is $5.14 per 1k points ($431.76 per year)...then you add in the program fee. The program fee is $.55 (or $.57 if enrolled in Perks, etc) per 1k points, with a minimum of $128 per year program fee. Since 84×.55 = $46.20 which is less than $128, so $128 Will be the program fee. Add $431.76+$128=$559.76. Divide $559.86 by 84 and you get $6.66/1k points as your total MF.

Now, let's look at a 350,000 point contract. 

350 x $5.14 = $1799
350 × $.55 = $192.50 (which is more than the $128 minimum program fee)
Total = $1799+$192.50=$1991.50
$1991.50/350=$5.69/1k points. 

So, you can see the program fees change the total MFs based on the total number of points owned. The break even is about 233k points on MF...anything below that and you're going to pay a higher MF due to the minimum Program Fee...anything greater than 233k points and you're paying exactly what you should.

Also, the contracts stack...so if you own a 150k point contract (you're paying the minimum $128 program fee) and add another 150k contract, your program fees will only be $.55/k, or $82.50 per contract.

Hope this helps!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Ty1on (Sep 13, 2016)

dagger1 said:


> I thought Club Wyndham Access points had no "home" resort, just points that could be used at any CWA resort at 13 ARP and any Wyndham (available) at 10 months..  I understand why Club Wyndham Plus points with a "home" resort might have differing MF's; but I am still unclear as to why Club Wyndham Access points' MF's can be so drastically different.  I thought CWA points' owners paid an "averaged" MF if all the CWA resorts?



Also, watch carefully whether it's an annual or biennial.  Biennials have lower monthly payments because the MF is divided over two years.


----------



## dagger1 (Sep 13, 2016)

I questioned the seller on eBay about why the CWA MF was $8/1000 points and he clarified that actually the 210,000 points for sale were TWO different contracts, one a converted fixed week...


----------



## Ty1on (Sep 13, 2016)

The devil is in the details.


----------



## ilya (Sep 13, 2016)

Any information on Timeshareclearinghouse on ebay?


----------



## dagger1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No, I don't know anything about them..


----------



## Braindead (Sep 13, 2016)

dagger1 said:


> I questioned the seller on eBay about why the CWA MF was $8/1000 points and he clarified that actually the 210,000 points for sale were TWO different contracts, one a converted fixed week...



Was the seller claiming the converted fixed week is a CWA contract ? I don't think that's possible. I'm a little leery of timeshare clearinghouse myself I hope somebody responds to that question also


----------



## uscav8r (Sep 13, 2016)

Braindead said:


> Was the seller claiming the converted fixed week is a CWA contract ? I don't think that's possible. I'm a little leery of timeshare clearinghouse myself I hope somebody responds to that question also





It sounds like a portion was CWA and a portion was a converted FW. I've seen composite listing like this on occasion, but usually not with CWA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dagger1 (Sep 13, 2016)

This listing is for 245,000 Wyndham Points which are described as Club Wyndham Access by timeshareclearinghouse.  The MF is $166/month, which is a little less than the MF on the 420,000 CWA points we just bought from SumDay.  I couldn't understand why the MF's were so close for almost half the points.  Apparently the description of the points for sale is misleading...  Some CWA, some CWP...


----------



## cayman01 (Sep 13, 2016)

dagger1 said:


> This listing is for 245,000 Wyndham Points which are described as Club Wyndham Access by timeshareclearinghouse.  The MF is $166/month, which is a little less than the MF on the 420,000 CWA points we just bought from SumDay.  I couldn't understand why the MF's were so close for almost half the points.  Apparently the description of the points for sale is misleading...  Some CWA, some CWP...



As somebody said, the devil is in the details. WHERE was the converted week? A converted week is tied to a particular resort for ARP. Not part of CWA. Would be Leary of this reseller.


----------



## ronparise (Sep 14, 2016)

dagger1 said:


> This listing is for 245,000 Wyndham Points which are described as Club Wyndham Access by timeshareclearinghouse.  The MF is $166/month, which is a little less than the MF on the 420,000 CWA points we just bought from SumDay.  I couldn't understand why the MF's were so close for almost half the points.  Apparently the description of the points for sale is misleading...  Some CWA, some CWP...



The best deal I ever made was an ebay sale where the seller got it wrong

He described a number of points at Canterbury, with an mf that was way too high

I knew that there had to be a mistake, either it wasnt canterbury or the points were missstated, or the mf was

No one wanted to take a chance so there were very few bidders and I won. Turned out that it really was 500k deeded at Canterbury and that the ad miss- stated mf>> I got a desirable ownership for a song

The point is to know the product better than the seller. and you should know the seller, at least by reputation.   And do  your due diligence before the sale, or at least before you send any money. Ebay sales are non binding.  You will have a contract to sign. with the details of ownership being sold, and there ought to be an estopple, deed, and/ a copy of the sellers account for you to verify that they really do own what they are selling


oh, and just like in Las Vegas, dont risk anything that you cant afford to lose


----------



## dagger1 (Oct 12, 2016)

cayman01 said:


> The big distinction as I see it with CWA and CWP is with special assessments.
> With CWA you actually are an owner of 60+ different resorts as is everybody else in CWA. What that means is if there is a special assessment for a resort the cost is spread out amongst everybody in CWA. With CWP you are an owner at one resort and any special assessment is paid by you.
> 
> So, a simple example. Bonnet Creek has a $2000 assessment for upgrades. And let's say there are 1000 CWA members, and CWA owns 10 weeks at BC.
> ...



Just to clarify the above:  there are no Hawaii resorts in CWA, therefore no ARP for any of these resorts.  Does this mean that CWA points can be used, depending upon availability, at 10 months out for these Hawaii resorts?  If yes, is this feasible for CWA points owners, or is there generally nothing available by the 10 month mark?


----------



## ronparise (Oct 12, 2016)

dagger1 said:


> Just to clarify the above:  there are no Hawaii resorts in CWA, therefore no ARP for any of these resorts.  Does this mean that CWA points can be used, depending upon availability, at 10 months out for these Hawaii resorts?  If yes, is this feasible for CWA points owners, or is there generally nothing available by the 10 month mark?



If you want ARP at a Wyndham Hawaii resort buy UDI points deeded at that resort or buy a week. The weeks all (I think) float across all 52 weeks

However I haven't seen a problem with any points at 10 months


----------



## dagger1 (Oct 12, 2016)

Thank you, Ron!!


----------



## markb53 (Oct 13, 2016)

dagger1 said:


> Just to clarify the above:  there are no Hawaii resorts in CWA, therefore no ARP for any of these resorts.  Does this mean that CWA points can be used, depending upon availability, at 10 months out for these Hawaii resorts?  If yes, is this feasible for CWA points owners, or is there generally nothing available by the 10 month mark?




I am a CWA owner and I have never had a problem booking most Wyndham resorts in Hawaii at 10 months. The availability is excellent at most resorts if you get on the computer right at 7:00AM ET you should have no problem. I have 3 reservations books for Hawaii in late June and early July. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## dagger1 (Oct 13, 2016)

markb53 said:


> I am a CWA owner and I have never had a problem booking most Wyndham resorts in Hawaii at 10 months. The availability is excellent at most resorts if you get on the computer right at 7:00AM ET you should have no problem. I have 3 reservations books for Hawaii in late June and early July.
> 
> Which are your favorite Wyndham resorts in Hawaii?  Due to the long flight from Houston and cost of airfare, we would like to plan a trip of 14-16 days:  2-3 days on Oahu, and a week each on the Big Island, Kauai and/or Maui...


----------



## Mr. Phil (Mar 24, 2020)

scootr5 said:


> I'd disagree - most everything listed on tug or ebay is actually Plus.
> 
> Club Wyndham Access is a pool of resorts, maintenance fees are averaged by what the trust owns. Club Wyndham are points deeded to a single resort, but usable at any in the system.
> 
> Access has Advance Reservation Priority at all resorts in the trust (up to a certain amount), while deeded only has ARP at the home (owned) resort. At 10 months out from check in, either acts exactly the same.




You are totally correct. !


----------



## Mr. Phil (Mar 24, 2020)

scootr5 said:


> Also, I can guarantee if you bought deeded and went to the another update, they would magically be selling Access and telling you deeded was worthless (and vice-versa).



You are correct about their sales inconsistency on which plan ahs the best value. many times, I just tell them they are full of bologna.


----------

